# How to trim bushes?



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Moderator, please merge threads.


----------



## graysherry24 (Jun 11, 2018)

While trimming always avoid extensive trimming. Prefer for the light trimming in order to ensure from looking overgrown is fine. If you have grown hedge trim it when the branches look overgrown. For making cleanup easier lay a tarp around the shrub you trim.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I would start with a hedge trimmer and cut them back to where you want them. Then take some hand clippers and prune some of branches back further inside the bush to allow for better light penetration and to fill in the probably sparse interior.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

A thing with conifers (it looks like one) is that new growth ('needles') is on the outer branches and most shed older growth, which is towards the inside. Root around inside the green part and suspect you will find there is little growth towards the centre. If you get overly aggressive, you will end up with a bunch of bare branches and little green. Some will eventually fill out, most won't. A light trim with a hedge trimmer would be my choice. If you really want to cut it back, perhaps digging out and starting anew. One good idea is to find out exactly what species it is and researching it.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I still like my idea the best


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

The best way to trim any shrub is to open up the center to air and light. Like @lenaitch said, most evergreen type shrubs will only have new growth on the outer layers. 

Part of that is due to the use of hedge trimmers where they shear off the new growth and leave a flat plane, training the plant to only grow on the outer edges. 

If you want to create a denser, healthier plant, trim it into the shape you like in stages but also thin it, opening the center up to light and air encouraging growth on the interior. 

This should also be done to trees and other green things in your yards. Trees especially need thinning out and branches removed.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

What those bushes are is key.

Roses, hibiscus etc can be trimmed to nuns and regrow good as new.

Junipers and others can only ya light trimming.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I suppose in the year the OP originally posted they've grown again, so he'll need to retrim according to y'alls advice.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

DoomsDave said:


> What those bushes are is key.
> 
> Roses, hibiscus etc can be trimmed to nuns and regrow good as new.
> 
> Junipers and others can only ya light trimming.


I meant "nubs" not "nuns."


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

jnstevens said:


> Need to trim bushes as they are going over the sidewalk too much. Not even sure what kind of bushes these are? Is a hedge trimmer the best way to trim? Please advise. Thank you!


I don't really know what kind of bushes you have. Where are they located? (City/county and state/province.) That might help ID them.

That said, it looks like they haven't grown too far over the sidewalk, so you can follow @graysherry24's advice and trim them just far enough to get them to the edge. I wouldn't be in a big hurry to trim too far at this point. 

As noted in previous posts, if you trim some plants too far you'll end up with ugly nubs that won't regrow.

Here's an example of a juniper. It won't recover from that ugly look.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

That's not ugly at all. I think, in fact, the owner is showing off.:smile:


----------

